# Archer-Connemara Stallion



## Horseantics (28 November 2007)

Artful Archer born 2000. 7 yrs grey, registered Connemara Stallion by Arrow Javelin. He has good bone &amp; substance with a superb temperament. He has one long white sock on his near hind &amp; an unusual white spot on his off hind in the gaskin area.
He was removed from his field in Oxfordshire and taken to a yard in Petersfield on 14/10/06. Subsequent attempts to retrieve him failed as he was then moved to an unknown destination.

After many months of searching a phone call was received indicating that he was in the North manchester area. Several weeks later, at the beginning of July 07, I had another phone call indicating that he had moved to a further, unknown destination.

During all this time Archer has been transported up &amp; down the country without his passport.

Is he alive?

If you know of Archer's whereabouts please contact admin@shropshirehorsewatch.co.uk or phone

01746 712654 or 07970 548896


To see a photo go to
http://www.shropshirehorsewatch.co.uk/Stolen_Horse.html


----------



## Coffee_Bean (29 November 2007)

I hope you find him, he's stunning.


----------



## DIEGO (4 December 2007)

have you put the details on www.Horsetrace.com,its a great site and theres people from every where on there.


----------

